# Albany, OR Vintage Bicycle Show



## Shawn Michael (May 5, 2021)

Delux Brewing Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap. Albany, Oregon Saturday May 8th 
1:00 to 5:00 pm.


----------



## Fonseca927 (May 6, 2021)

Wish this would of been posted a week or few ahead....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2021)

Not that I could make this one but I plan a minimum of 60 days out for events. The more lead time and notice you can give the better the turnout. Hope it’s a good one though but we need to see pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 8, 2021)

Post some pic's, please, for us that didn't get the memo...


----------



## fatbike (May 9, 2021)

I wanted to make it, other plans took over, I heard it was better than expected and at a brewery, no brainer, I will make the next one if it happens again. @Shawn Michael

I have photos from Redline from yesterday, I'll let someone else post them. Mine are not very clear.


----------



## fatbike (May 9, 2021)

Not to take over this thread, but let's not forget about this upcoming swap meet.


----------



## fatbike (May 9, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> Wish this would of been posted a week or few ahead....



I heard about it about 3 weeks ago, but had no real information about myself.


----------

